# Corn Harvest?



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

How is the corn harvest going in the eastern half of the state?


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

very limited so far from what i've seen (drove to minot over weekend and only saw a few fields started here and there, and i also drive 25 miles to my bowhunting spot south of Fargo and haven't seen hardly anyone in the corn yet), however, most farmers are wrapping up beans and beets right now and if the weather stays dry, I'm guessing it will be in full swing by early or mid next week.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Lots of corn being harvested but it appears the beans are being taken down at a bit higher percentage right now. There is still quite a bit of corn that has green on it. Not sure the corn is dry enough for alot of farmers to get after it yet. It is coming down though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

EC ND is just starting. It seems to be in the high teens for moisture which is very good.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Drove around a little after yesterdays hunt and we saw a lot of corn coming off. Good to see. Seems like everybody is rolling along pretty good this year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Started at 18% now its down to 16%. Finally a decent year.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick or blhunter what is optimum moisture for harvesting and how do they measure it

thanks

Bob


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

12%-16% is ideal. Too dry and the kernels crack from all the auguring and extra handling. Too wet and dockage is pretty high to dry it elevator.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks how is it measured?


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

There is a moisture tester. my uncles have one at their farm - same thing you would find at the elevators. (It'll even measure test weight). But most combines these days are pretty fancy and measure moisture pretty accurately too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Never have been in the elevator when they test, since they just probe the truck or semi and the combines are usually within half a point of the elevator.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> thanks how is it measured?


Farmers can measure it while combining.Same with small grains.That's why usually they combine after dark until the moisture level gets to high.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > thanks how is it measured?
> ...


Or until the straw gets too tough, then its time to bale!


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just drove to my ground blind south of Fargo about 15 miles yesterday. They are working at full tilt now on the corn in that area. Compared to Saturday (last time I drove out) where nothing was cut, there was probably 6 to 8 fields that were completely done and they were still working on others. Barring significant rain early next week, I'd say a good chunk of the corn will be gone by the end of next week.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Drove back from Montana this week and was surprised at the amount of corn left in the fields. Hope they can get it off soon, talking about more rain this week.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I had this in another thread and just noticed that it was dated! 

I read where the beans have been harvested and a lot of the corn was coming off. How is it looking in the SE portion of the state? If all goes well I will be heading to that area next week and hunt through Thanksgiving. Thanks, :beer:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Never ceases to amaze me while sitting for deer...at sunrise piles of pheasants fly straight into the corn and don't come out until sunset! Makes a guy about want to go buy a combine and volunteer to cut the corn myself!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

ShineRunner said:


> I had this in another thread and just noticed that it was dated!
> 
> I read where the beans have been harvested and a lot of the corn was coming off. How is it looking in the SE portion of the state? If all goes well I will be heading to that area next week and hunt through Thanksgiving. Thanks, :beer:


Corn should mostly be off in SE part of the state..especially by Thanksgiving. I'm heading out this weekend to try for some birds amongst the deer hunters.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Neil! Hope you are having good luck! Post up or send PM! Again thanks, I will be heading up between the 19th and 22nd. It takes about 23 hours to drive not counting rest periods.


----------

